# Your dream 50mm f/1.4



## EOBeav (May 12, 2012)

You get to redesign the 50mm f/1.4 from the ground up. What do you leave in? What do you leave out? What improvements do you make and features do you add? And what's your realistic price point, given all of these features and the population you're targeting?


----------



## Z (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

My dream 50mm f/1.4... hmm.

It should have better sharpness wide open, a proper ultrasonic motor and should be able to destroy a small planet around the size of Alderaan. It should be fully operational within 3 months of its announcement.


----------



## drjlo (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

It's already pretty good. I would only add rounded 9-blade for better bokeh and same lens coatings as current-generation L glass. Add real USM, but please don't add silly IS to jack up the price and size.


----------



## michi (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

Better bokeh, slightly sharper and better USM motor. I still don't understand why IS should be so expensive. The 55-250 and 18-55 are dirt cheap and have IS. May not be the newest generation, but even two stops would help a lot. But Canon lost track of its biggest customer base (those who don't want to spend thousands on new lenses) and I doubt we will see a new lens which will be affordable (and with affordable I mean $500 or less).


----------



## Matthew19 (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

MY dream 50mm 1.4 would have a 1.2 aperture.


----------



## moreorless (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



michi said:


> Better bokeh, slightly sharper and better USM motor. I still don't understand why IS should be so expensive. The 55-250 and 18-55 are dirt cheap and have IS. May not be the newest generation, but even two stops would help a lot. But Canon lost track of its biggest customer base (those who don't want to spend thousands on new lenses) and I doubt we will see a new lens which will be affordable (and with affordable I mean $500 or less).



I'd say that often its the first three things that you mentioned aswell as things like build quality that are infact more expensive and tend to get overlooked in favour of IS.

My guess is that the new 40mm 2.8 pancake thats been rumoured will be Canons atempt to target the lower end of the market.


----------



## !Xabbu (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

My dream 50mm f/14 has a faster aperture...

Sorry, I could't withstand to respond to the title of the thread... :-\


----------



## Ew (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

Build quality. Center sharpness wide open. Hard stop manual focus.


----------



## EOBeav (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



!Xabbu said:


> My dream 50mm f/14 has a faster aperture...



I guess I don't understand this statement. Aperture is a size, not a speed...


----------



## EOBeav (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

Ha ha...One of the best responses I've ever seen in this forum!



Z said:


> My dream 50mm f/1.4... hmm.
> 
> It should have better sharpness wide open, a proper ultrasonic motor and should be able to destroy a small planet around the size of Alderaan. It should be fully operational within 3 months of its announcement.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



EOBeav said:


> You get to redesign the 50mm f/1.4 from the ground up. What do you leave in? What do you leave out? What improvements do you make and features do you add? And what's your realistic price point, given all of these features and the population you're targeting?



Build and materials as per the 100mm f2.8L IS macro
keep the size similar to the current 50 f1.4
as in hybrid IS as per the 100mm would be awesome
full weather sealing as per the 100mm f2.8L
non extending with focus
sharp wide open
make is L series but keep it tough and light
8 or 9 circular aperture blades

I'd pay $1000 for that lens bah who am i kidding if they released that i'd probably pay whatever they damn welll wanted  :'(


----------



## pwp (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

1. IQ to match 85 f/1.2
2. Size/weight close to current EF 50 f/1.4
3. IS
4. Rocket fast AF
5. Under $1k
5. Accepts my Mastercard.

Paul Wright


----------



## Radiating (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



EOBeav said:


> You get to redesign the 50mm f/1.4 from the ground up. What do you leave in? What do you leave out? What improvements do you make and features do you add? And what's your realistic price point, given all of these features and the population you're targeting?



I'd like to see a 50mm 1.4 L that is fully APO corrected (no purple fringing) with much better IQ than the current version. 

Shneider already makes a similar lens with a slower aperture and it would not be difficult to create this design. I'd be willing to pay $1000 at launch and $800 a few years down the line. IS would also be nice


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

One of the reasons I like the 50mm f/1.4 is the low price.

What I want is improved IQ wide open, esp vignetting & higher MTF, USM (= non micro), and price under U.S.$500.


----------



## ruuneos (May 14, 2012)

1. Improved build quality, metal body?
2. Sharper at f1.4
3. Quicklicious AF
4. IS (not necessary, but would be nice feature)
5. $500-$800
(6. Including lens hood...)

Let's make it 50mm F1.4L IS USM :


----------



## birdman (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

Better bokeh, aspherical element, seven blades for 14-pt. sunstars, better flare control, better CA control, exotic lens coating on at least one element, "L" designation, lighter than Siggy 50/1.4, 58mm filter size, under $700, excellent sharpness across frame from 1.8 and smaller


----------



## DJL329 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



drjlo said:


> It's already pretty good. I would only add rounded 9-blade for better bokeh and same lens coatings as current-generation L glass. Add real USM, but please don't add silly IS to jack up the price and size.



+1 Ring USM and no IS. (IS would simply make the lens larger and heavier -- and more expensive, of course.)

I'd also like a better build. The 28mm and 85mm f/1.8 lenses feel much more "solid."


----------



## BXL (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

Build quality of the 100/2 and a proper USM with FTM for less than 500 €... at least I would be happy with such a lens.


----------



## AdamJ (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

Round diaphragm blades.
Ring USM.
That's it.

Above all, for God's sake don't make it an L.


----------



## carlc (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

How about an official announcement in the next 30 days with a July delivery?? Count me in for IS similar to ef-s17-55mm. Killer sharp like 70-200mm MKII and 17-55. Weight and size are less important to me as long as it is a must have lens. The price depends on the quality and IQ.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



EOBeav said:


> !Xabbu said:
> 
> 
> > My dream 50mm f/14 has a faster aperture...
> ...



You are "technically" correct in saying that aperture is a size, not a speed. But colloquially a "larger" aperture lens (or which is colloquially known as "glass") is addressed as a "faster" lens. So "faster" aperture means "larger" aperture. But I am not really clear why "faster" is used. May be because it allows for (relatively) faster shutter speeds at the maximum aperture or may be for some other reason.


----------



## AprilForever (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



Z said:


> My dream 50mm f/1.4... hmm.
> 
> It should have better sharpness wide open, a proper ultrasonic motor and should be able to destroy a small planet around the size of Alderaan. It should be fully operational within 3 months of its announcement.



Indeed!!!


----------



## Hillsilly (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

It would be part of the 24 / 50 / 100mm f/1.4 range for the new FF mirrorless camera.


----------



## westr70 (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



Ew said:


> Build quality. Center sharpness wide open. Hard stop manual focus.



Yes, all three................


----------



## kdsand (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

Sooo.
I would be happy with-

Any modest improvements at a moderately increased price.
Available within 6 months of announcement _( 3 months now that's just crazy talk!) _.


----------



## briansquibb (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

Pancake lens for street shooting - plus of course sufficient IQ, contrast and AF speed plus top bokeh for pro use


----------



## kdsand (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



briansquibb said:


> Pancake lens for street shooting - plus of course sufficient IQ, contrast and AF speed plus top bokeh for pro use



There was that 40mm pancake rumor / patent a couple months back. Who knows perhaps you'll actually come close to getting this wish granted - stranger things have happened. ???

I would certainly grab one assuming I don't have to sell a kidney to afford it of course.


----------



## EOBeav (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



RAKAMRAK said:


> EOBeav said:
> 
> 
> > !Xabbu said:
> ...



But if you want to "speed up" the aperture, then you need to make it bigger. My original post was to re-design the 50 f/1.4, not turn it into a 50 f/1.x, where x is <4. I understood what the guy meant...in that context it just didn't make sense. Of course, it could have been a language issue, as I understand that CR attracts readers from all over the globe.


----------



## BXL (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



kdsand said:


> There was that 40mm pancake rumor / patent a couple months back. Who knows perhaps you'll actually come close to getting this wish granted - stranger things have happened. ???


If I had to choose between a 40mm 1:2.8 pancake or the 50mm 1:1.8 II, I would choose the nifty fifty.


----------



## kdsand (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



BXL said:


> kdsand said:
> 
> 
> > There was that 40mm pancake rumor / patent a couple months back. Who knows perhaps you'll actually come close to getting this wish granted - stranger things have happened. ???
> ...


I sadly seems as though 2.8 is Canon's preference lately though. How about they beat the .95. Unlikely but possible. ;D

After thinking about this awhile. Give me the nifty fifty optics _or better_ with a *Retro * build, metal, hard stop, accurate infinity, great manual focus and weather sealing - the works. 
Most of all I want that silky smooth feeling of craftsmanship ( bordering on being a fetish :-[ ) 

Boy o boy I'm feeling a bit flushed!

Price hmm
Well if you can get nifty fifty for around $100 then certainly $600 would be within reason.


----------



## Z (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



EOBeav said:


> But if you want to "speed up" the aperture, then you need to make it bigger. My original post was to re-design the 50 f/1.4, not turn it into a 50 f/1.x, where x is <4. I understood what the guy meant...in that context it just didn't make sense. Of course, it could have been a language issue, as I understand that CR attracts readers from all over the globe.



The comment was a facetious observation that the title of the thread says f/14, not f/1.4.

Move along folks.


----------



## EOBeav (May 18, 2012)

Z said:


> EOBeav said:
> 
> 
> > But if you want to "speed up" the aperture, then you need to make it bigger. My original post was to re-design the 50 f/1.4, not turn it into a 50 f/1.x, where x is <4. I understood what the guy meant...in that context it just didn't make sense. Of course, it could have been a language issue, as I understand that CR attracts readers from all over the globe.
> ...



+1 Didn't even see the mistake! Fixing it now.


----------



## drjlo (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



kdsand said:


> BXL said:
> 
> 
> > kdsand said:
> ...



You mean like the Canon 55mm f/1.2(!) all-metal body? This thing is built so much better than the 50L and 50 f/1.4, it's not even funny. One shown has the EdMika EOS adapter.




IMG_0753 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## wickidwombat (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



drjlo said:


> kdsand said:
> 
> 
> > BXL said:
> ...



hows the image quality?
i have a Fd 50 f1.2 coming with the edmika adapter
gonna be like a kid in a candy store when it gets here


----------



## drjlo (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

I'm still getting used to manual focusing with these useless "modern" focus screens, e.g. not exactly fun. The Dandelion chip that comes with EdMika adapter is REALLY off, and I had to microadjust to +13 to get near. No great scene, but here's one shot from FL55.




DZ3C2525 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## wickidwombat (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

nice colour and contrast these older lenses really are impressive

i got a brightscreen for my 5Dmk2 which is going to become my MF body and i gotta tell ya it is really worth it if you are going to be doing lots of MF i have the EG-S screens and while better than the brightscreen they are not even remotely close. i have the brightscreen with the split center and the gridlines so i can get stuff straight
even using my sigma 85 f1.4 it is sooo much easier to MF than with the standard screen.

I have a feeling once i get the FD50 f1.2 Its pretty much gonna live on that body


----------



## drjlo (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

Unfortunately, Canon decided to make 5D III focus screen "not replaceable," so I'll have to see how that pans out with third party screens and Canon warranty, etc.
I do love manual focusing with TS-E 24mm II, which is just so much easier with massive and smooth focus ring and great DOF at 24mm.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



drjlo said:


> Unfortunately, Canon decided to make 5D III focus screen "not replaceable," so I'll have to see how that pans out with third party screens and Canon warranty, etc.
> I do love manual focusing with TS-E 24mm II, which is just so much easier with massive and smooth focus ring and great DOF at 24mm.



yeah hopefully katzeyez do a screen they install similar to that which they did for the 7D


----------



## Neeneko (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

Well, in the 'no one else really cares' direction...

Non-UV absorbing materials... quartz, fluoride, etc
No focus shift from 300nm-1200nm. Is just ONE FREAKING EF LENS THAT CAN DO THIS asking too much?


----------



## kdsand (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



Neeneko said:


> Well, in the 'no one else really cares' direction...
> 
> Non-UV absorbing materials... quartz, fluoride, etc
> No focus shift from 300nm-1200nm. Is just ONE FREAKING EF LENS THAT CAN DO THIS asking too much?


Er what?


----------



## Neeneko (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



kdsand said:


> Er what?



I do a lot of stuff in IR and UV. There are lenses for Nikon that keep a constant focus across the full spectrum and are made of materials that pass lots of UV. Pretty much all the lenses like that are F-Mount, C-Mount or M39. While I know Canon doesn't really care about that market (I am surprised they even gave a nod to the astrophotographers) it would be nice if they made at least one lens that would give Canon users access to UV stuff.

But that is pretty far out there wish-list stuff (hey, the topic said 'dream') since it is no where near mass market, and most of the significant (no hobbyist) markets that DO buy such lenses would probably not consider Canon anyway since Canon doesn't have a historical connection to scientific or industrial imaging.


----------



## Razor2012 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



Neeneko said:


> kdsand said:
> 
> 
> > Er what?
> ...



Canon has for astronomical purposes, the 20Da and the 60Da.


----------



## Neeneko (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



Razor2012 said:


> Canon has for astronomical purposes, the 20Da and the 60Da.



Yep, which is why I said "I am surprised they even gave a nod to the astrophotographers".

Though even there, they are not scientifically useful cameras and in some ways (depending on how much the individual cares) they are not all that good for astrophotography in general.


----------



## jkmaster (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



kdsand said:


> I sadly seems as though 2.8 is Canon's preference lately though.



The concept of primes with f/2.8 maximum aperture and IS should make a lot of sense in low light, and I can't wait to see results for the new 24mm and 28mm f/2.8 IS. Although I like my EF 50mm 1.4, and fully open is nice for playing around, apertures wider than f/2.2 have hardly ever been useful to me. 

What to improve in a 50 f/1.4? Less noise and nicer build quality at the same price. Leave the rest to the f/1.2 L.


----------



## coldcaption (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

My dream 50 would be sharper at wide apertures and have less green fringing. Those aren't really big issues though; f/1.4 is a utility aperture and the green isn't that bad. I'd want to keep the price the same, since it's got one of Canon's best price/quality ratios. What I would change is its size, but I feel that way about lots of Canon's gear. If they started switching to bigger ground-glass viewfinders in their prosumer (**D) models so I could manually focus, that'd be a big step toward making my existing 50 into my dream 50!


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

It's called the ef 50/1.2L


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

Also, who'd want a 50mm f14?


----------



## Razor2012 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



Daniel Flather said:


> Also, who'd want a 50mm f14?



Lol should be cheap, not a lot of glass.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*

as i recall F14s came out with 20mm vulcan Cannons...

oh wait different F14


----------



## dstppy (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



Razor2012 said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > Also, who'd want a 50mm f14?
> ...



It's actually going to be internal into the new mirrorless. 

It'll make up for digital viewfinders slurping keynoter by being very small


----------



## EOBeav (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Your dream 50mm f/14*



Daniel Flather said:


> Also, who'd want a 50mm f14?



Ha, yeah I know, I need to fix the original post.


----------



## J (May 24, 2012)

I'd like macro functionality, not so much because I want to actually shoot macro, but so I can get closer to subjects.


----------



## charleswagoner (Jun 8, 2012)

Non-extending barrel.
Ring USM
Tighter, smoother focus ring.
At least the same build quality as the new 24mm and 28mm IS lenses. They look a bit more solid than the current 50mm 1.4. Everyone wants a metal tank with weather sealing, but I think they're asking for too much.
Maybe improve the optics, but the current is fine the way it is for the most part. I really have no major IQ complaints, but anything is welcome.
Keep it below $500. Preferably not more than $400. I'd pass on L-level stuff if they just do a direct replacement and keep the price the same.


----------



## kdsand (Jun 9, 2012)

I can dream big but ultimately -

Some/any nice modest improvements at a modest price = a fairly good value

What? 
*Thats blasphemy blasphemy I say*


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 9, 2012)

Take the Zeiss Planar f/2 Macro, add USM and you have the perfect 50mm 

Actually, however, if you put USM on the Planar f/1.4 the result would still be quite impressive. Would be an absolute best-seller.

Both of them are on the expensive side, though not really as much as the Canon L counterpart. 

Another amazing best-seller would be the Sigma, if they could resolve a bit of the field curvature issue that spoils the game quite a bit in terms of edge sharpness. It's already a quite good lens though, on a APS-C I would prefer it everyday to the Canon.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 10, 2012)

BozillaNZ said:


> Current 50 1.4, replace the rear element with an APSH to correct SA and give it a ring type USM. That's it, don't have much more expectation to Canon.



I was using a 5D Mark III and the 50 f/1.4 for most of the day today, shooting fairly large DOF shots at f/11 and my gosh that lens is phenomenal. Upgrade the focusing mechanism and you've got a very, very fine lens.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 10, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> BozillaNZ said:
> 
> 
> > Current 50 1.4, replace the rear element with an APSH to correct SA and give it a ring type USM. That's it, don't have much more expectation to Canon.
> ...



I like it too - I use it stopped down for street photos


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 11, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > BozillaNZ said:
> ...



its also a great studio lens f11 is super sharp on it


----------



## avatar13 (Jun 14, 2012)

I too have been shooting a bit lately with my 50 1.4 and my new Mark III and have noticed it tends to focus hunt when lighting is not optimal. So ideally I would like sharper center at 1.4 and faster and improved (low-light) AF.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 14, 2012)

Its pretty heavy, and made a couple years back. It has a fabulous Red ring on it, and can be made to F/1.4 if you'd like.

Any idea what it is?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 14, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Its pretty heavy, and made a couple years back. It has a fabulous Red ring on it, and can be made to F/1.4 if you'd like.
> 
> Any idea what it is?



Yes I own all 3 50mm lenses and the 50 f/1.2L isn't worth $1699 what it was when new. Stopped down and I can assure you it performs no better. Now, apertures wider than 2.0, yes I agree it is superb. IQ isn't WORSE than the 1.4 or 1.8 stopped down, but it isn't better. It's the ONLY L lens that has this characteristic. And with today's RAW processing, I have duplicated IQ at f/1.4 between both lenses on the same subject. Would I sell my 1.2L? No, I love the bokeh it produces below f/2. But I'm not going to pretend that it was worth the premium over the 1.4 for a second. You can't deny that the L version needs updated and secondly, that there is room for an update.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 14, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Its pretty heavy, and made a couple years back. It has a fabulous Red ring on it, and can be made to F/1.4 if you'd like.
> ...



I can, and I will say that the 50mm 1.2L is the best, fastest, and sharpest 50mm SLR lens avaliable in the market today when shot from F1.2-2.8. Its the flamberge sword in the canon line-up, its difficult to use and specialist but once mastered, can be even more effective that traditional non-aspherical 50mm's.

And i've shot many, many different 50mm's and equivalents in Medium format 80mm's in hasselblads and yashicas. I grew up on 50mm's and I have to say the canon 1.2L is my favorite so far.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 14, 2012)

Exactly my point. I love the lens too. But it's only better from 1.2-2.8. Above that it is not. Clearly there is room for improvement, much like the 85L over the 85 non-L. There's no comparison there at any aperture. That's all I am saying. I would just like a 50mm lens from Canon that can do it all. I'll tone down my statement to sound less harmful, my apologies.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 14, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Exactly my point. I love the lens too. But it's only better from 1.2-2.8. Above that it is not. Clearly there is room for improvement, much like the 85L over the 85 non-L. There's no comparison there at any aperture. That's all I am saying. I would just like a 50mm lens from Canon that can do it all. I'll tone down my statement to sound less harmful, my apologies.



The 50mm 1.4 is already a good lens, I cant see how they could improve it much more w/o ruining the price point. Nikons 50mm's have horrendous Bokeh to my eye IMO, dunno maybe i'm just a 50mm Nut. ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 14, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly my point. I love the lens too. But it's only better from 1.2-2.8. Above that it is not. Clearly there is room for improvement, much like the 85L over the 85 non-L. There's no comparison there at any aperture. That's all I am saying. I would just like a 50mm lens from Canon that can do it all. I'll tone down my statement to sound less harmful, my apologies.
> ...



Hey, being a 50mm nut isn't a bad thing. That just means your as nuts as the rest of us on this forum


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 14, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Nuts enough to spend a two weeks worth of photo jobs on a 50mm 1.2L and forsake all other 50mms. (and to lug that heavy chunk of glass everywhere.) ;D


----------



## cpsico (Jun 15, 2012)

avatar13 said:


> I too have been shooting a bit lately with my 50 1.4 and my new Mark III and have noticed it tends to focus hunt when lighting is not optimal. So ideally I would like sharper center at 1.4 and faster and improved (low-light) AF.


lol mine hunts like a blind dog in the same circumstanses , using just the center point helps a great deal.


----------

